# You asked to see my homemade milker....Pics



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all...
Here are the pics of my milker that I made based on pictures of the Henry and Madigan milkers.... It cost around 40.00 to make. I used a 20cc syringe, medical tubing, a mason jar and a vacuum pump from Harbor freight tools ( for brake fluid??) and a couple of small gaskets from Ace hardware... Hope you can see it all clear enough
Oh, I also used a tube connector, so I could remove the tubing from the pump for cleaning. I may trade the mason jar lid for a plastic one.. which will probably be easier to drill than the thin metal. There is no pulsating with this milker that I can tell, but my doe doesn't mind it at all and empties pretty completely.. one maybe two squirts left. It's great for FF tiny teats.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

That is really great! Thank you for sharing!
Do you have to keep pumping the handle at all? Or does it create a vacuum also and just does it itself?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is so cool. :thumb: I am gonna try and put one together.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I too will have to give it a go, not so much for me, because I love hand milking but for my dear hubby, when he has to goat sit. I think he wouldn't mind goat sitting near as much if he had one of these to make his job easier.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I pump the handle to about 10 psi and then it holds a vacuum pretty well. I give it an additional pump or 2 about every 20 seconds or so... it's kinda nice having hands free to pet and brush my goat. I also had in mind ... my husband and daughter .. they are much more likely to milk for me this way! (although it hasn't happened yet.. ha ha )


----------

